# Leo's really sick..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My brothers 'tiel is at the Avian Vets right now. 

My brother brought him over this morning so I could clip his wings, but the moment he got here, he sat on the bottom of the cage the whole time and he was fluffed up. I thought maybe he was scared and let it go.. I went outside later on and mum said he hasn't drank any water - so I put a dish on the bottom and he had a few sips and that was it, he went into the corner and sat there fluffed up and then he started breathing through his mouth and he had very labored breathing and his tail was bopping madly. 

So I put Leo in a spare cage, put blankets around the cage and sat him near the heater and then I rang the Avian Vet and told her and she said I have to bring him in straight away or else he's going to die, very quickly. My brother and I went there, took him in and she said she thinks Leo has Psittacosis. http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/psittico.htm 

The Avian Vet is keeping him there overnight to see if his labored breathing stops and he also has diarrhea. If he's OK tomorrow, he'll be coming to stay here (I'll be keeping him away from my other birds) and I'll need to give him antibiotics for 3 weeks. I hope and pray he'll be able to come back tomorrow, it depends on him. She said she's going to monitor him and keep him warm as well as give him a dose of antibiotics, so I really hope he makes it through the night. 

The worse part - he was in with the 'tiels (males) so I'm in big trouble if they start showing symptoms of Psittacosis. I'm hoping that I will get enough antibiotics to treat ALL the birds, just to be safe. 

If your birds are ill PLEASE, PLEASE take them to the Avian Vet! if they have something like Psittacosis, it can be FATAL and kill your bird(s). I have to cross my fingers my 'tiels will be okay, as well as poor little Leo. He's only a baby and if he can't fight it, then my brother's going to lose him and he doesn't want that at all. We think Leo was ill the day my brother got him and it started building up and he started only just showing symptoms today. So going to be ringing the pet store where he got him from tomorrow and blowing their heads off.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im crossing my fingers for leo....hopefully since he was only in with the others for a bit they wont get infected


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

omg i hope he makes it! It's scary how they can show symptoms all of a sudden..i'm hoping he makes it okay


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh lordy. Isn't is an airborne spread one? Meds will be daily for 45 days from what I have read and please be careful about transmission to Humans too if he is found positive. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah 45 days, but I'm going to do 50 instead. I'll be honest, I don't care if I get it, I'm more so worried about the birds and if they're infected. I had a look and it says it can be transfered from poop, and my 'tiels were eating poop from the bottom. They're all acting normal, but it's got me so worried now.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

You need to tell the avian vet that Leo was in with other birds and ask if you can get some extra meds incase one of them happens to come down with it. If the vet wont do this your looking at some cost coming up should any if your flock get this so i'd start saving.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She said she's going to give me enough for Leo and the others. I told her that I have other birds, well she asked me actually.

ETA: if they do have it, although there's no symptoms and I treat them with the antibiotics it should be okay, right? what if I give it to them and they don't even have it? :wacko:


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

I sure hope he will be ok...


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I went googling for you.

http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/psittico.htm

http://www.health.nsw.gov.au/factsheets/infectious/psittacosis.html

http://www.health.vic.gov.au/ideas/diseases/psitta_facts


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to disinfect the cages now. 

Thanks for the links!


----------



## ezza_1989 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hope Leo and all your tiels are ok.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Oh no!! I hope Leo and your guys are all right... Wow I'm so scared for you guys!  You're in my thoughts... poor Leo...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope Leo and yours are fine 

If i recall your brother hasn't had him long - Sounds like as you said he had this prior to your brother buying him - and the stress from leaving the pet shop and going to a new home brought it to the surface


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

:censor: You seem to be having a bad run of it.
My thoughts go out to you. Lets hope you have not infected your flock.
And I have to agree with disinfecting all your cages just in case the results come back positive.
Keep us informed.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, poor baby. I hope your flock is ok and be careful, you don't want to be sick yourself caring for a sick bird/s


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yikes! I hope he and all your birds are OK. Hopefully he is just stressed and has a common secondary bacterial infection and not something major. His eyes looked slightly inflamed when you had posted the other day, but I didn't want to comment/post and sound like a spoil sport


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They did? see these things I don't notice! 

I rang the Avian Vet and she said he's improved heaps and he can go home.  So going to go and pick him up today and keep him here. He needs to be on antibiotics for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

thank god for that  my leooooooo  

im calling the pet shop and having a go at them if they dont do anything im ringing department of fair trading


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I hope Leo is going to be fine. Have you heard if he made it hrouh the night. Thinking of all your tiels.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven4Lyfe said:


> thank god for that  my leooooooo
> 
> im calling the pet shop and having a go at them if they dont do anything im ringing department of fair trading


LMAO Jeremy!

You should make them pay for it, seriously. **** stupid pet store. I forgot about the department of fair trading, maybe they could do something if the pet store won't!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyles said:


> Oh I hope Leo is going to be fine. Have you heard if he made it hrouh the night. Thinking of all your tiels.


Yeah, he made it through the night.  Picking him up today!

As for my lot, they are all okay, I'm going to be giving them the antibotics too just to be safe.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

they are and mick said yesterday if they dont i can ring up consumer affairs


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would say if he's better already it wouldnt be Psittacosis? what did the vet say? im so glad he is doing better tho


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to ask the Avian Vet if it even was Psittacosis. I was reading though, and it says they can still be a carrier even if the bird is recovered.

_Provided the bird is not too sick before treatment is sought, an apparently complete recovery usually results. Unfortunately the bird can still sometimes be a carrier even if seeming to be cured so further tests are needed at the end of the course_ .


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I'm going to ask the Avian Vet if it even was Psittacosis. I was reading though, and it says they can still be a carrier even if the bird is recovered.
> 
> _Provided the bird is not too sick before treatment is sought, an apparently complete recovery usually results. Unfortunately the bird can still sometimes be a carrier even if seeming to be cured so further tests are needed at the end of the course_ .



i coudlnt understand a word there XD very hard i dont know
much about tiels


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh dear. What a lot to deal with on top of worry. I hope it all turns out well for you and all of the birds.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

You know after 2 weeks I got Sandy he became ill too almost died I was so upset my pal said take him to the petshop which I thought was a bloomin stupid thing to do,
I rang the RSPCA for advice and was told to ring a Avian vet call cost £1.50pm I didn't ring it in the end I went and bought a food for Stress "Egg food" and hand fed Sandy and he came back to life, but god he scared me...

he deteriated badley lost alot of weight, eyes were constantley shut and all fluffed up!

I RECOMMENDED ALL GET EGG FOOD FOR EMERGENCY and put a bowl in your cages!!!!!!

@ Solace im glad your bruv's tiel is ok now!!!!!!!!
tell him get the above 

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...1&prev=/images?q=EMP+egg+food&hl=en&sa=N&um=1

EMP is the one ive got I bought a big bag of it for £4.50p
lasts ages


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, will have to do a search for it, never seen it before.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I really wouldn't be giving the birds (or humans for that matter) antibiotics "just in case"
It is really jumping the gun until you know for sure what is wrong with the bird and what the vet recommends.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i believe renae said the vet was giving her extra for the other birds...not that she was just going to treat them...the vet recommended it.....

Hows he doing renae?


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Leo made it through the night. How are the rest of your birds holding up?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My brother went and got Leo from the Avian Vet this morning and brought him here.  He's looking so much better then what he did when we first took him to the Avian Vet - which was 8 days ago. (he was there for over a week poor thing)

But anyway.. Leo will be here for the next 3 weeks, plenty of antibiotics which he'll be given every day and hopefully the infection will clear up and he'll be all good. I'm keeping him in the kitchen but will make sure he's kept warm enough over night. 

The others are doing really good, they are all acting normal and chattery. Now we've got 10 'tiels in the house, lol. But my brother will be really happy to take him home again after his antibiotics are finished!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

that's great Renae I'm so happy he is doing well!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh my i,m glad you saw and took action right away a delay could of been bad but i,m glad he is ok


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I put all the birds to bed over an hour ago - I'm hoping Leo will be okay during the night, don't see why he wouldn't be.. I made sure he had plenty of water, food and warmth.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope he keeps getting better


----------

